# Please help!!



## hattyhouse (Jul 11, 2008)

My beautiful big old fish has swim bladder. It's pretty bad... he's all curled up in a c shape just floating. He occasionally gathers his strength and fights it by flailing around but eventually has to give up. I'm terrified he is going to die- we have been told it's about 50/50, and I was wondering if there is anything else we can do for him?

We have put methylene blue in the water (don't know how it helps but have been told it does). Went out this morning and bought him a bag of bloodworms to eat as these were recommended- I THINK he ate them as we put them all round him. I'm desperate to help him but we have 3 others so anything else we do we have to consider them too.

Sorry for the long post I'm just desperate and distraught- seen him like this for 24 hours now  Please help with any advice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Dont know about fish but really dont like to see any living thing in pain. Can you seek a vets help?


----------



## hattyhouse (Jul 11, 2008)

This is the thing... I don't think he's in pain he just seems stressed. It's awful. I think taking him out of the tank would really finish him off- the only reason I'm not doing so. My mother spoke to someone at a petshop (yeah, not quite vet standard but still) and they said we had done as much as we can. I think I might try the 'pea trick' now as I'm reading online feeding peas helps. I just want him to recover.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

HI, daphnia is better than blood worm, best if you can get it live if not get frozen, turn filter off for five mins or it will all get sucked into the filter.
swim bladder is caused due to fancy gold fishes internal organs being compacted. Daphnia should help, good luck


----------



## hattyhouse (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you, I will try and get it but tomorrow is Sunday and it's too late now to go and buy it. I'm just so scared he is going to die. Have you ever cured your fish of Swim bladder disease?? We are going to feed him a pea or two now...


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

swim bladder isn't a disease, its constipation, caused by breeding the fish into the rounded shape,thus distorting the stomach.Tank treatments do not often work. many fish improve with daphnia. swim bladder dosent usually kill a fish, some can live for ages upside down. i think it is more annoying for the fish keeper than the fish.


----------



## chantys (Jul 26, 2008)

what flake food are you feeding him and what kind of goldfish is he?do not feed him too much as this will just make things worse. raise the temperature to about 27 maybe 28 degrees add a little bit off salt to the water i would use interpets swimbladder treatment No 13 
ps: its mainly about diet but it can be the water do lots of tests such as ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, ph etc unfortunately if one fish has it there is a chance the other fish might get it as they are in the same water and on the same diet i hope this helps


----------



## Twichard (Feb 15, 2018)

hattyhouse said:


> My beautiful big old fish has swim bladder. It's pretty bad... he's all curled up in a c shape just floating. He occasionally gathers his strength and fights it by flailing around but eventually has to give up. I'm terrified he is going to die- we have been told it's about 50/50, and I was wondering if there is anything else we can do for him?
> 
> We have put methylene blue in the water (don't know how it helps but have been told it does). Went out this morning and bought him a bag of bloodworms to eat as these were recommended- I THINK he ate them as we put them all round him. I'm desperate to help him but we have 3 others so anything else we do we have to consider them too.
> 
> Sorry for the long post I'm just desperate and distraught- seen him like this for 24 hours now  Please help with any advice.


Have you tried giving you're fish peas it may sound silly but its helped me in the past it gives the fish a good clean out


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Twichard said:


> Have you tried giving you're fish peas it may sound silly but its helped me in the past it gives the fish a good clean out


Please check the date of threads before replying - this one is 10 years old


----------

